
Google, Microsoft, Facebook and Others Launch Web Platform Docs - saurabhpalan
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/08/google-microsoft-facebook-and-others-launch-web-platform-docs-a-web-standards-documentation-site/
======
Empro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4627106>

